# Insanity Workout anyone?



## Belle25

Is anyone else trying the insanity workout? 
Started it 5 days ago and it's tough, but lost 6lbs :happydance:

Find it hard to keep up with. 

Would live to hear other people's experiences with it. 
Xx


----------



## wamommy

I tried it, but it was SO hard on my knees, so I stopped after only a week. I have found that P90X is much better for me, because there is less jumping and impact moves and more focus on strength. I'm sure I lose some of the cardio, but Insanity left me unable to walk!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey!
I'm on week 2, day 5 :)
xx


----------



## seoj

I thought about giving this a go- as a supplement for the days I work from home or just don't have a class at the gym to go to- I do Step, Zumba and Power every week-- but both Zumba and Step are already tough enough on my bad knees... but I manage through. So I was hesitant... 

Since wamommy says it was too hard on her knees-- I should prob not try it :( Maybe there is another one I can try like the P90X?

Still love to see what others think though-- I'll stalk ;)


----------



## ILoveShoes

I think it is quite hard on your knees coz of all the jumping (especially if you have a concrete floor).
But, I'm doing it while I have a break from running, and I don't think it's as hard on my knees as running is.
For the first week, my calves were like rock from the jumping, but I've found the second week ok :)
I love Shaun T. I think he's ace!
xx


----------



## MIZZYD

I tried it a few months ago, and actually finished it. I followed his calendar schedule. I felt great afterwards, yea it was really tiring and hard at times, and a bit boring too since he repeats the same steps, but it does bring results if you stick to it. I did lose about 6 lbs. Most people get discouraged because they feel like they do all that work just for 5-6 lbs, but what people do not realize is that they gain muscle from this workout.


----------



## Belle25

I'm loving it. It's hard, but my jelly belly is a bit firmer already! 
My legs are more toned too....but it's 40 mins of hell lol

Well done to those who are/ have done it-I feel your pain ouch!!
Xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hi Belle,
How are you getting on with it?
xx


----------



## YoungNReady13

Hey everyone!! I am a beachbody coach. If you anyone needs help with the programs or finding one I can help! I also hold challenge groups. Challenge groups are about 6-7 people getting together on a Facebook group page to motivate and support each other during their programs. It's really fun and it really helps you keep accountable!


----------



## Belle25

Ah! Still at it. Boy it's hard. 
Feeling the benefits though-how are you gettingn on iloveshoes? 
The jumping is so hard! 

Youngnready, great to see a coach here! You must be superfit! 
Xx


----------



## MIZZYD

You can do this ladies!!!!! I went to the gym for 3 classes yesterday, and plan on doing 2 classes today. I am determined and ready to lose this weight and be healthier!!!


----------



## Belle25

Whoa! Go you, mizzyd 3 classes would kill me!! 

Started doing insanity in front of my toddler yesterday, but she kept laughing at me, so stopped it and I'd it later!! 

Definitely a bit more toned now, but a long way to go yet. 
Xx


----------



## louisiana

i keep seeing the ads for insanity and thinking i would like to try it.
im good at starting things but not following through:dohh: and ive gone up to full time at work from this week-3 12.5hr shifts.so im worried about fitting it all in.
so i saw that shaun T was bringing out a new workout thats 25min long,its out on monday so im thinking of getting that one instead.


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, I did do the 2 classes today and today I felt the pain, but hey, "No Pain No Gain" or in this case "No Pain, No Losing Weight" I came back home, showered, sat down to eat my dinner, then could not get up, I was in so much pain, still am, but now I am just resting, tomorrow I hope to make it for an hour.


----------



## Belle25

louisiana said:


> i keep seeing the ads for insanity and thinking i would like to try it.
> im good at starting things but not following through:dohh: and ive gone up to full time at work from this week-3 12.5hr shifts.so im worried about fitting it all in.
> so i saw that shaun T was bringing out a new workout thats 25min long,its out on monday so im thinking of getting that one instead.

My oh works full time and fits it in ok. It is possible :flower:
Workouts are average of 40 mins xx


----------



## louisiana

Thanks belle.
i still think I'm going to wait for focus t25 to come out because every move in that can be modified.I've had trouble with my knees in the past and i don't want to damage them.


----------



## Belle25

louisiana said:


> Thanks belle.
> i still think I'm going to wait for focus t25 to come out because every move in that can be modified.I've had trouble with my knees in the past and i don't want to damage them.

If you have knee problems, insanity would be too much on them. Lots of jumping. 
I think the guy who does insanity does a workout called hip hop abs too-looks fun, might be worth trying too :flower:
Xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Almost completed week 3 :)


----------



## Belle25

ILoveShoes said:


> Almost completed week 3 :)

Wow! Well done. 
How are you finding week 3? And results? Xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Belle25 said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> Almost completed week 3 :)
> 
> Wow! Well done.
> How are you finding week 3? And results? XxClick to expand...

Thanks :)
It's definitely getting a little easier. Cardio power and resistance is my favourite.
My results are good so far; I increased all my scores when I redid the fitness test, and I can see differences in my shape.
I've only lost 1kg, but I'm not fussed about that. My tummy is flatter, waist smaller and shoulders wider :)
How are you doing, Belle?
xx


----------



## MIZZYD

I also have knee problems, so I did take it easy on the jumps and knee stuff.


----------



## Belle25

Had my insanity workout day off today.

I have eaten ice cream and brownies, and pancakes....damn! Put myself behind now. Argh!! 

Shaun t would not be impressed :blush:

Xx


----------



## louisiana

Belle25 said:


> Had my insanity workout day off today.
> 
> I have eaten ice cream and brownies, and pancakes....damn! Put myself behind now. Argh!!
> 
> Shaun t would not be impressed :blush:
> 
> Xx

hehe hes going to kick your ass today lol :haha::haha:

im going to order the t25 tomorrow when it gets released-no more excuses.off to buy some decent trainers today,after ive done a 4hr zumbathon phew!


----------



## Belle25

louisiana said:


> Belle25 said:
> 
> 
> Had my insanity workout day off today.
> 
> I have eaten ice cream and brownies, and pancakes....damn! Put myself behind now. Argh!!
> 
> Shaun t would not be impressed :blush:
> 
> Xx
> 
> hehe hes going to kick your ass today lol :haha::haha:
> 
> im going to order the t25 tomorrow when it gets released-no more excuses.off to buy some decent trainers today,after ive done a 4hr zumbathon phew!Click to expand...

Haha!! 
My ass is well nd truly kicked!! Tough going, but lost 10lbs now :happydance:

Ohhh let me know what t25 is like when you get it.

4hr zumberthon sounds tough!!! How are you feeling? Well done! :flower:
Xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Well done, Belle :)
Which is your favourite one of the workouts so far?
xx


----------



## louisiana

Had great fun at zumba but got a sore head now.
think my blood sugars are all over the place.
i had to sit out a few songs but i managed the most of it


----------



## Belle25

ILoveShoes said:


> Well done, Belle :)
> Which is your favourite one of the workouts so far?
> xx

My favourite workout is the Sunday day off no workout ha a!!! :haha:
Erm, I think I like the fit test best, because you can see where your at. 

They all are tough. 

Which is your favourite? 

By the way, mummy kicks are hard. I struggle with keeping my arms out.

Do you ave any moves you find tough? 

Well done to you for keeping up this insane workout xx :happydance:


----------



## Belle25

louisiana said:


> Had great fun at zumba but got a sore head now.
> think my blood sugars are all over the place.
> i had to sit out a few songs but i managed the most of it

Take a lucazade next time. Might help. :flower:

Well done for getting to Zumba, heard good things about it xx


----------



## Belle25

How's everyone doing? 

My weights coming off. Feeling great! 

Finding insanity hard in the heat xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

It's really hard in the heat :(
I'm on recovery week. I don't really like this week much.
I start all the MAX workouts on Monday... Eek!!
xx


----------



## Belle25

I noticed the words 'max' on the wall planner. Not looking forward to that. 

How's recovery week going? Is it hard?

Had a diet slip-oh brought me ice cream and chocolate home because I had a bad day! Argh! No will power xx

Ps there's a guy called frankie in the videos-watch his facial expressions, they are hilarious!!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

I'll look out for him! :)
I always think Tanya pulls faces like a gargoyle! And yesterday I decided I quite fancy Jimmy!
xx


----------



## dgirllamius

Starting this Monday! Fed up of my fat ass and fat belly! And every other fat part of me (everything more or less xD)


----------



## Belle25

ILoveShoes said:


> I'll look out for him! :)
> I always think Tanya pulls faces like a gargoyle! And yesterday I decided I quite fancy Jimmy!
> xx

Ha ha! Tanya is funny!! :haha: Ott facial expressions! 

Which ones jimmy? Will look out or him lol
Xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

I've changed my mind about Jimmy!! I don't fancy him after seeing him in today's workout! Ha ha.
xx


----------



## Belle25

ILoveShoes said:


> I've changed my mind about Jimmy!! I don't fancy him after seeing him in today's workout! Ha ha.
> xx

Ha ha! I should be working out more, rather than watching them all! :haha:

This heat is so hard to workout in. 

I I'd yesterdays like an old woman! 

Hope your doing well.
Xx


----------



## johnson55555

Insanity workout builds muscle while stripping away fat. This will burn your fat to form muscle not to reduce weight, but for this you have to become very crazy about your work out. This will show the result after 60 days if you truly follow all the rules of this insanity program.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Where are you upto, Belle?
I did Max Interval Plyo tonight - I loved it!!! It's my New bestest. He he :)


----------



## Belle25

Not so good-I had to stop insanity whilst away at the inlaws. My mother in law feeds me cake and ice cream! My will power let me down! Whoops. Gained a few pounds too.
Decided to start insanity from stratch tomorrow again, as 7 days off I can't throw myself in half way through! 

How's it going for you? Noticed any weight loss and better fitness? 

Max interval sounds scary ha ha! Well done. Xx


----------



## LillyTame

How did the Insanity go ladies? I'm thinking about trying.


----------



## ILoveShoes

To be honest, I stopped just after starting the max workouts!
There seemed to be a massive difference between working out for 40 minutes and 1 hour + I just struggled to fit it in.
xx


----------

